# Newbie from France



## Pascal KOV (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm Pascal from La Courneuve...

I fall into mantids and Stick insects since I've read this illustrated

and watercolored book about big insects at my 7-9 ages

and got into the hobby when i understood how to get them

through mail order...

I've raised many small critters before,

lastly i have raised to adults, Mantis Religiosa, Sphodromantis Lineola,

and i'm currently caring for a pair of Chinese mantis

(Tenodora I think) got from an UK ooth, Phyllium giganteum,

Extatosoma Tiarareum, Diapherodes gigantea (juveniles),

Eurycnema Goliath (juveniles too) and recently got my

Heteropteryx dilatata pair.

I'm seeking for large green Mantids that are easy to care/rear,

the bigger the better!


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

Put a wanted add in forsale/trade forum. Welcome i think you are our first member from france


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Pascal KOV (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ian (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Pascal, and welcome to the forum


----------

